# Anthony Bourdain Dead at 61



## Centermass (Jun 8, 2018)

Initial reports (Unconfirmed) are pointing towards suicide. 

Anthony Bourdain dead at age 61: CNN


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 8, 2018)

Fucking hell.


----------



## AWP (Jun 8, 2018)

Blue Skies

If celebrity deaths come in threes, we're one away from completing the trifecta (Kate Spade, Bourdain, and .....).


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 8, 2018)

Please be Bono please be Bono...


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 8, 2018)

Avicii was a few weeks ago as well (popular with the kids).


----------



## SaintKP (Jun 8, 2018)

Fuck me. Celebrity deaths don't usually get to me but damn, him Prince and Chris Cornell suck to lose.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 8, 2018)

Damn, I liked him. Rest easy chef.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 8, 2018)

AWP said:


> Blue Skies
> 
> If celebrity deaths come in threes, we're one away from completing the trifecta (Kate Spade, Bourdain, and .....).



The sister of Queen Maxima of the Netherlands.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 8, 2018)

Mucho admiration for the effort, my respected bomb defuser friend...but honestly, isn't queen maximums sister a bit of a reach for the celebrity death trifecta??😏


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 8, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Mucho admiration for the effort, my respected bomb defuser friend...but honestly, isn't queen maximums sister a bit of a reach for the celebrity death trifecta??😏



Only if you're American.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 8, 2018)

AWP said:


> Blue Skies
> 
> If celebrity deaths come in threes, we're one away from completing the trifecta (Kate Spade, Bourdain, and .....).



...sadly it is just a short time away....

Fox News' Charles Krauthammer says goodbye to colleagues, friends and viewers


----------



## digrar (Jun 8, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Mucho admiration for the effort, my respected bomb defuser friend...but honestly, isn't queen maximums sister a bit of a reach for the celebrity death trifecta??😏



In the same ball park as Avicii for mine...


----------



## Grunt (Jun 11, 2018)

Rest In Peace, Chef!


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 24, 2018)

Asia Argento 'admits she DID have sex with Jimmy Bennett in texts' | Daily Mail Online

Rumor has it he paid off the  Asia Argento accuser with his own money. Wonder if it this led to some of his depression issues?


----------



## Dame (Aug 25, 2018)

racing_kitty said:


> The sister of Queen Maxima of the Netherlands.


My sincere condolences to the Queen. I had not seen this before.


----------

